#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Ньингма >  > > >  >  >  Кунзанг Туктик

## Forsh

Ищу изображения мирных и гневных божеств для практики Кунзанг Туктик в хорошем разрешении. К изображениям на сайте http://www.rangjungyeshe.ru/ доступ есть, однако эти изображения несут скорее ознакомительный характер. Буду рад любым изображениям Шитро в хорошем разрешении. Изображения нужны в качестве иллюстраций для текста устных наставлений по  Кунзанг Туктик из прочитанных в 2006-2007 году лекций, которые я пытаюсь сверстать в книгу.

----------


## Denli

Попробую сегодня залить пару картинок с шитро. Только ты пойми, старик, что в каждой традиции свой сет гневных божеств, и те изображения, что я залью, могут сильно отличаться от того, что тебе надо. Я с гневными уже намаялся, ты знаешь)))

----------

Forsh (20.10.2009)

----------


## Forsh

Да, уж. Я еще до гневных не добрался, а уже Бодхисаттвы, те что вокруг дхьяни-будд на этой тханке одиночные, а мне нужны в союзе. :Cry:

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Попробую сегодня залить пару картинок с шитро. Только ты пойми, старик, что в каждой традиции свой сет гневных божеств, и те изображения, что я залью, могут сильно отличаться от того, что тебе надо. Я с гневными уже намаялся, ты знаешь)))





> Да, уж. Я еще до гневных не добрался, а уже Бодхисаттвы, те что вокруг дхьяни-будд на этой тханке одиночные, а мне нужны в союзе.


Ну вы ребяты жжёте!
Практики прошлых времен и думать не могли об конкретных подробных  изображениях каждого божества мандалы. Вам может ещё и подай в трёхмерном изображении?
 При   посвящениях  давались устные наставления об описании божества, показывались некоторые  цакли, что часто  выглядело   почти примитивным рисунком. Затем практик черпал  описание из текста садханы и "выстраивал".  А если это кажется недостаточно, то вы, извините меня, просто не понимаете что есть проявления. Взять для примера  тех же божеств Шитро. Вы думаете - это некий чертёж с манекенами и деталями?  А о дхьяни-буддах с супругами достаточно много написано, столько - что думаю раньше такого и не было, а тем более в свободном изложении.  Если не воспринимаешь их как свои чувства, качества и свойства, то какой хрен пытаться далее  разобраться -  как выглядят бодхисаттвы в твоей же собственной мандале, и тем более спрашивать это у сторонних лиц и на форумах?

----------

Torkwemada (26.10.2009)

----------


## Denli

> Ну вы ребяты жжёте!
> Практики прошлых времен и думать не могли об конкретных подробных  изображениях каждого божества мандалы. Вам может ещё и подай в трёхмерном изображении?
>  При   посвящениях  давались устные наставления об описании божества, показывались некоторые  цакли, что часто  выглядело   почти примитивным рисунком. Затем практик черпал  описание из текста садханы и "выстраивал".  А если это кажется недостаточно, то вы, извините меня, просто не понимаете что есть проявления. Взять для примера  тех же божеств Шитро. Вы думаете - это некий чертёж с манекенами и деталями?  А о дхьяни-буддах с супругами достаточно много написано, столько - что думаю раньше такого и не было, а тем более в свободном изложении.  Если не воспринимаешь их как свои чувства, качества и свойства, то какой хрен пытаться далее  разобраться -  как выглядят бодхисаттвы в твоей же собственной мандале, и тем более спрашивать это у сторонних лиц и на форумах?


Ну ты жжешь, уважаемый. Или просто так написал, чтобы покрасоваться, какой ты умный?

Человеку нужны изображения для книги - пособия по практике, чтобы у тех, кто практикует опора для этой самой практики была. Нечего ответить конкретно по вопросу - проходи мимо, а не выступай с лозунгами.

----------

Forsh (26.10.2009), Гьялцен (26.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Вам может ещё и подай в трёхмерном изображении?


А почему бы и нет? :Smilie:

----------


## YanaYa

не знаю, то или нет, не очень разбираюсь в изображениях

http://www.uz-translations.su/?categ...ities_of_tibet

книга линейных изображений божеств и учителей, школа ньигма
изображения были включены в книгу "History of the Nyingma Dharma", by Dunjom Rimpoche.
на сайте нужно зарегистрироваться

----------

Denli (25.10.2009), Forsh (26.10.2009)

----------


## Denli

Спасибо. Это знаменитая книга. Я как раз собирался ее ксерокопировать))) Там можно найти много полезного, хотя все равно скорее всего будут различия по атрибутам.

----------


## Forsh

Чем точнее будет выстроена мандала в уме практикующего, тем больше шансов через благословение ума Учителя, который выстроил эту мандалу в своем чистом видениии, увидеть свою просветленную природу ума, я думаю так.

----------


## Forsh

Что касается данной практики Кунзанг Туктик, то эта практика Ати-йоги, в ней нет развернутого описания мандалы, есть комментарии по которым в 2006-2007 году были прочитаны лекции, изображения отсутствовали изначально. Но это отнюдь не умаляет ценности практики, тем более что передачу на нее в 2006 году получило много людей, а практиковать взялись единицы как раз из-за этих проблем. Между прочим эта практика "Сердечная сущность Самантабхадры" была "любимой" у Тулку Ургьена Ринпоче (загляните в книгу Блистательное Величие), что говорит само за себя.

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Что касается данной практики Кунзанг Туктик, то эта практика Ати-йоги, в ней нет развернутого описания мандалы, есть комментарии по которым в 2006-2007 году были прочитаны лекции, изображения отсутствовали изначально.


Этим и всё объясняется. Разве это не понятно? Это* Ати*, а не Маха.

----------


## Гьялцен

Иваныч, шли бы Вы в учителя, а ?

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Иваныч, шли бы Вы в учителя, а ?


Не-а. Не моё!

----------


## Denli

> Этим и всё объясняется. Разве это не понятно? Это* Ати*, а не Маха.


А я, знаете, в Непале часто говорю с молодыми (и не очень) ламами в монастырях, и обнаружил для себя такой вот парадокс: сидят тупые тибетские ламы и бубнят с малолетства садханы в стиле МАХА на родном языке (т.е. понимают ВСЕ что бубнят и т.п.). 

А вот умненькие европейцы (и в особенности представители самой умной традиции) почему-то берутся сразу за АТИ: ни к чему им заморачиваться со сложными текстами и визуализациями. Отчитались быстро, зачастую даже не вникая в смысл того, что только что прочитали и вперед к мнгновенной визуализации.

Не кажется ли вам, уважаемые, что к АТИ можно переходить только когда уже получил устойчивое переживание (в результате многократного выстраивания визуализации мандалы со всеми деталями и атрибутами), и ни в коем случае не браться за нее сразу, от балды?

Почему вестернам не передают расширенных описаний? А я думаю, тут две причины: 1) из тех, кто посвящение получил, делают практику 5%, и эти немногие описание себе раздобудут (коль будет нужно); 2) многие приезжие ламы учат по принципу "чем бы дитя не тешилось, лишь бы не руками". То-есть они понимают, что про сложные визуализации здесь вообще никто слушать не будет. Вот и передают просто чтобы хоть какая-то благая связь зародилась.

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> А я, знаете, в Непале часто говорю с молодыми (и не очень) ламами в монастырях, и обнаружил для себя такой вот парадокс: сидят тупые тибетские ламы и бубнят с малолетства садханы в стиле МАХА на родном языке (т.е. понимают ВСЕ что бубнят и т.п.).


Они не тупые, - это их родной язык.
Зато я много раз присутствовал в зале, когда люди не могли повторить тибетские слова, сказанные скороговоркой, за ламой при принятии прибежища, и даже не могли повторить мантру.



> А вот умненькие европейцы (и в особенности представители самой умной традиции) почему-то берутся сразу за АТИ: ни к чему им заморачиваться со сложными текстами и визуализациями. Отчитались быстро, зачастую даже не вникая в смысл того, что только что прочитали и вперед к мнгновенной визуализации


.
 Ну почему же сразу за Ати? 
А что значит "умненькие европейцы"? Извините, а Вы не из тех кто носит тибетские фенечки? И преклоняется перед каждым - у кого узковатые глаза?





> Не кажется ли вам, уважаемые, что к АТИ можно переходить только когда уже получил устойчивое переживание (в результате многократного выстраивания визуализации мандалы со всеми деталями и атрибутами), и ни в коем случае не браться за нее сразу, от балды?


 А почему же от "балды"? 



> Почему вестернам не передают расширенных описаний? А я думаю, тут две причины: 1) из тех, кто посвящение получил, делают практику 5%, и эти немногие описание себе раздобудут (коль будет нужно); 2) многие приезжие ламы учат по принципу "чем бы дитя не тешилось, лишь бы не руками". То-есть они понимают, что про сложные визуализации здесь вообще никто слушать не будет. Вот и передают просто чтобы хоть какая-то благая связь зародилась.


Вестерны порой больше могут получить. К вестернам Учителя более благосклонны. Пророчества Гуру Ринпоче тому подтверждение.

----------


## Denli

Иваныч, шел бы ты... именно: в учителя, и не засорял бы тему.

----------


## Legba

> Этим и всё объясняется. Разве это не понятно? Это* Ати*, а не Маха.


Я то, по наивности, думал это "больше не носят". Ан нет... :Smilie:

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Иваныч, шел бы ты... именно: в учителя, и не засорял бы тему.


Ну ... если это сильно меня  попросишь. 
Бу-га-га.

----------


## Forsh

В наставлениях на эту практику рекомендовалось некоторое время мандалу выстраивать по принципу Маха-йоги, последовательно и не торопясь, а обретя опыт приступать к мгновенной визуализации.

----------

Denli (28.10.2009)

----------

